# libungif to giflib transition



## Peter2121 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello, I'm trying to update ports and I'm searching the best way to do it.
During the update of some ports I receive this message:

```
===>  giflib-4.1.6 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      libungif-4.1.4_5

      They will not build together.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
```
When I try to delete the package - I cannot do it because of dependencies:

```
pkg_delete: package 'libungif-4.1.4_5' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
imlib2-1.4.5,2
idesk-0.7.5_9
tint2-0.11
emprint-20110129
e17-module-screenshot-20110129
pkg_delete: 1 package deletion(s) failed
```
Obviously, these packages are required by other packages etc.
What is the best option in this case?


----------



## renice (Feb 26, 2012)

Have you got read UPDATING?


```
20120220:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/libungif
  AUTHOR: dinoex@FreeBSD.org

  libungif is obsolete, please deinstall it and rebuild all ports using
  it with graphics/giflib.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2012)

See pkg_delete(1).  However, this should do the whole thing (untested):
`# portmaster -o graphics/giflib libungif`


----------



## Peter2121 (Feb 26, 2012)

*renice*, sure, I've read UPDATING. 
That's why I'm asking about the best way to deinstall it!

*wblock@*, thanks, I'll try your way with portmaster.


----------



## Peter2121 (Feb 26, 2012)

The solution of *wblock@* works fine! Thank you!


----------

